# Goiter and tightness/choking feeling



## prettynikki5

Lately here I have noticed that I have this choking feeling in my throat What in the world is going on here? I do have a multinodular goiter that I am trying to "tame" (LOL) with Synthroid. It's not super bad that I can't eat/drink or anything, just feels like things are "closing in" in the past couple of days. My fiance' has also moved out to the couch most nights because my "snoring" problem is getting worse, waaah! I am losing weight, so I don't think it is a weight issue. I weigh about 166 right now.

Any suggestions/experiences one could share with me?

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Phoenix

Hi Prettynikki5,

How long has it been since they did an ultrasound or uptake scan on your thyroid?

Thyroid replacement doesn't always shrink a goiter, and they can still grow even when you are on meds. Have they ever done a biopsy?

The snoring can be a big issue. Have you ever had a sleep study done? If not, you may want to talk to your doctor about one. Sleep apnea can be caused by hypothyroidism, and it can cause some severe problems, including death in a few cases. If your thyroid is getting larger, the snoring is probably caused by restrictions to the airway... which also need to be addressed.

Please call and make an appontment with your doctor to discuss these problems. Once they are fixed, you might be surprised at how much better you feel.

Phoenix


----------



## hillaryedrn

I totally agree. While this isn't an emergent situation, it does point to things growing. Even if you aren't actually choking or having shortness of breath, the fact that there is a change means you need to head back in to your MD and make him/her aware. Keep us updated!


----------



## Andros

prettynikki5 said:


> Lately here I have noticed that I have this choking feeling in my throat What in the world is going on here? I do have a multinodular goiter that I am trying to "tame" (LOL) with Synthroid. It's not super bad that I can't eat/drink or anything, just feels like things are "closing in" in the past couple of days. My fiance' has also moved out to the couch most nights because my "snoring" problem is getting worse, waaah! I am losing weight, so I don't think it is a weight issue. I weigh about 166 right now.
> 
> Any suggestions/experiences one could share with me?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!!


I also agree with the others. I think a RAIU is in order here. It may be growing around your esophogus which is not at all unusual.

Please call your doctor about this.

I am worried.


----------



## prettynikki5

Phoenix said:


> Hi Prettynikki5,
> 
> How long has it been since they did an ultrasound or uptake scan on your thyroid?
> 
> Thyroid replacement doesn't always shrink a goiter, and they can still grow even when you are on meds. Have they ever done a biopsy?
> 
> The snoring can be a big issue. Have you ever had a sleep study done? If not, you may want to talk to your doctor about one. Sleep apnea can be caused by hypothyroidism, and it can cause some severe problems, including death in a few cases. If your thyroid is getting larger, the snoring is probably caused by restrictions to the airway... which also need to be addressed.
> 
> Please call and make an appontment with your doctor to discuss these problems. Once they are fixed, you might be surprised at how much better you feel.
> 
> Phoenix


Hi Phoenix!

I had a sleep study done this past January. They found that I was sleeping at 96%-no sleep apnea or disorders of any kind. Snoring was a mild issue at the time-the bigger issue which prompted the sleep study was the un-refreshing sleep. I wake up feeling "hungover" most mornings, red burning eyes and feeling like like I have not slept at all. And I dream like it's going out of style  Doc said this should have nothing to do with my thyroid, I think possibly somehow the goiter IS affecting my breathing somehow, maybe that is why I am so tired when I wake up? Since the past couple of days of the "choking feeling" I am SUPER groggy when I wake.
I am due for a 2nd ultrasound in June to check the "growth" of my 2 nodules, etc, because back in December-the biopsy was unsuccessful-doc said he "couldn't get enough fluid" to test the nodules at all.
Andros advised I should get an uptake scan, so i am asking my doctor for that.
I am wondering if I need to just have it out. Hmmm...


----------



## prettynikki5

Andros said:


> I also agree with the others. I think a RAIU is in order here. It may be growing around your esophogus which is not at all unusual.
> 
> Please call your doctor about this.
> 
> I am worried.


Andros,
Really?! YIKES!!! explode I will call him today, Thank you! Hope you are feeling better these days


----------



## prettynikki5

hillaryedrn said:


> I totally agree. While this isn't an emergent situation, it does point to things growing. Even if you aren't actually choking or having shortness of breath, the fact that there is a change means you need to head back in to your MD and make him/her aware. Keep us updated!


I think you are spot on! I am calling the doc today to discuss.
Thank you Hillary!


----------



## Andros

prettynikki5 said:


> Andros,
> Really?! YIKES!!! explode I will call him today, Thank you! Hope you are feeling better these days


Yes, thank you! I am good to go. Please let us know what your doctor says.

If you already have 2 nodules, you could have more. Sonograms are not perfect.

Here is info on the limitations of sono.......
http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=us-thyroid


----------



## Phoenix

I'm glad you are getting things checked out, and do let us know what your doctor says.

:hugs:

Phoenix


----------



## prettynikki5

I read yesterday that the bad stuff I should not be eating/drinking can enlarge my Thyroid....I have been a bad girl with the coffee  I fear it is my fault that I made my Thyroid enlarge and choke myself....
I have an appt with the doc this afternoon...I was freaking out, thinking I would just need to have it out, but that may not be the case if my diet is causing this? 
Any thoughts, friends?


----------



## Andros

prettynikki5 said:


> I read yesterday that the bad stuff I should not be eating/drinking can enlarge my Thyroid....I have been a bad girl with the coffee  I fear it is my fault that I made my Thyroid enlarge and choke myself....
> I have an appt with the doc this afternoon...I was freaking out, thinking I would just need to have it out, but that may not be the case if my diet is causing this?
> Any thoughts, friends?


I suppose it's possible but please don't let what you read stop you from requesting that uptake scan. You may be doing yourself a huge disservice.

Now I will worry! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks!


----------



## prettynikki5

Andros said:


> I suppose it's possible but please don't let what you read stop you from requesting that uptake scan. You may be doing yourself a huge disservice.
> 
> Now I will worry! Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeks!


Andros,
Can we do that today? I think I saw somewhere that I had to be off meds for a bit prior to the scan? What does it involve?


----------



## Andros

prettynikki5 said:


> Andros,
> Can we do that today? I think I saw somewhere that I had to be off meds for a bit prior to the scan? What does it involve?


You do have to be off thyroxine. If that is the case, your doctor can put you on Cytomel for the duration (Synthetic T3) and you would have to stop that about a week prior so it would not be that bad of an experience.

You must talk to your doctor about this.


----------



## prettynikki5

Went to the docs yesterday...went very well, we talked about how my enlarged thyroid was affecting my breathing and sleeping, which I explained what I think is a domino effect (lack of good sleep causing headaches,body pains,sluggishness), how it feels at times that I am being "strangled"...he did an ultrasound, the 2 nodules that were there before have not grown at all, nor are there any others....and of course the thyroid itself is enlarged. He gave me 2 options A. UP the dosage of Synthroid as long as pre-labs showed that he could, to see if that would help....OR B. Remove it completely. I opted to have it removed. He referred me to the surgeon, I will know on Monday when the consult will be scheduled.
I explained to the doc that I thought this was the best option for me, my only 2 concerns if the thyroid is removed will the antibodies start attacking something else in body, this happened with my sisters kidneys and well, she died, I am very worried about this possibilty, especially having 5 kids that depend on their mommy. He assured me that the antibodies would "quiet down" over the next year or 2, when the thyroid is gone, and that I will feel soooo much better with it out, I will breathe better, sleep better and the 2nd concern was do I really need my Thyroid gland,and he explain that a bit of a higher dosage of synthetic hormone would do the same job for the remainder of my time here. I am feeling very excited to have it removed. I feel that I won't be "sick" anymore and have to worry about it anymore.....is this the truth? 
So, I didn't request the uptake scan because it went beyond that to having it removed, and I am just fine with that


----------



## Andros

prettynikki5 said:


> Went to the docs yesterday...went very well, we talked about how my enlarged thyroid was affecting my breathing and sleeping, which I explained what I think is a domino effect (lack of good sleep causing headaches,body pains,sluggishness), how it feels at times that I am being "strangled"...he did an ultrasound, the 2 nodules that were there before have not grown at all, nor are there any others....and of course the thyroid itself is enlarged. He gave me 2 options A. UP the dosage of Synthroid as long as pre-labs showed that he could, to see if that would help....OR B. Remove it completely. I opted to have it removed. He referred me to the surgeon, I will know on Monday when the consult will be scheduled.
> I explained to the doc that I thought this was the best option for me, my only 2 concerns if the thyroid is removed will the antibodies start attacking something else in body, this happened with my sisters kidneys and well, she died, I am very worried about this possibilty, especially having 5 kids that depend on their mommy. He assured me that the antibodies would "quiet down" over the next year or 2, when the thyroid is gone, and that I will feel soooo much better with it out, I will breathe better, sleep better and the 2nd concern was do I really need my Thyroid gland,and he explain that a bit of a higher dosage of synthetic hormone would do the same job for the remainder of my time here. I am feeling very excited to have it removed. I feel that I won't be "sick" anymore and have to worry about it anymore.....is this the truth?
> So, I didn't request the uptake scan because it went beyond that to having it removed, and I am just fine with that


Awesome; totally awesome and after you consult with the surgeon, perhaps the solution may be to take only part of the thyroid out? He/she won't really know until he/she is in there looking around?

Plus, that thyroid tissue/gland will be sent to pathology. 
So, you don't need the uptake;I agree. You can be sure of that!

I think this is very good news.


----------



## hillaryedrn

Hooray for getting a plan of action! You will feel so much better after you have it removed. Just so much that you don't have to worry about any more. I felt TONS better after I had mine out. There was just too much uncertainty until then. When is your surgery scheduled?? Feel free to ask any questions you might have about surgery! Also, read my blog if you feel like it. I journaled tons up to and after my surgery.


----------



## Phoenix

Yeah! arty0049:

I think I would have gone the same way as you. Do let us know how your visit with the surgeon goes, and when your surgery is.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

:hugs:

Phoenix


----------



## prettynikki5

hillaryedrn said:


> Hooray for getting a plan of action! You will feel so much better after you have it removed. Just so much that you don't have to worry about any more. I felt TONS better after I had mine out. There was just too much uncertainty until then. When is your surgery scheduled?? Feel free to ask any questions you might have about surgery! Also, read my blog if you feel like it. I journaled tons up to and after my surgery.


Thanks, Hillary! What's funny is I read your blog last week, very awesome of you to share your story! I intend to read it again, this time taking more mental notes as I will be in the same boat  Too bad it's not a cruise to the bahamas! LOL! Thank you again, I am sure I will be contacting you with questions


----------



## prettynikki5

Phoenix said:


> Yeah! arty0049:
> 
> I think I would have gone the same way as you. Do let us know how your visit with the surgeon goes, and when your surgery is.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Phoenix


Oh I sure will, consult is next Thursday May 6th. I am so anxious! I woke up this morning, feeling so groggy as usual, then I reached up, felt my thyroid and smiled thinking of how good I feel in the mornings again once it is out 
Thank you and :hugs:back!!!!


----------



## CA-Lynn

I'd like to throw in a possibility.....

If you have joint pain consider cricoarytenoid arthritis. 
http://rheumatology.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/40/5/593


----------

